# Verkaufe S7 Software, original verpackt



## Praktikus (6 Oktober 2007)

Bedingt durch einen Wechsel ins Angestelltenverhätnis, verkaufe ich meine S7-Software, die noch original verpackt ist:

Simatic S7, Step 7 Prof Ed 2004 SR4

Bestellnummer 6ES7810-5CC08-0YA5

Macht mir einfach ein faires Angebot....Martin.Ohlig@web.de

Gruß
praktikus

P.s
ich kann offizielle Rechnungen mit MWST ausstellen


----------



## Markus (6 Oktober 2007)

mensch martin!

du hast doch garnicht richtig angefangen?
wie kann man sich nur so schnell aufgeben - feigling!  
hoffe das angebot passt...

an der prof habe ich interesse, bekomme hier bald "nachwuchs"...
(oder bist das sogar du? wieviele namen hast du?)
mit flex std kann ich nix anfangen - nur advanced...

wir können ja nächste woche mal telefonieren.


----------



## zotos (6 Oktober 2007)

Sorry fürs OffTopic!

@Markus: Klasse Signatur!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Oktober 2007)

@ Markus auch OFF-Topic.

Wie jetzt... du stellst schon wieder jemanden ein ?????? Unglaublich..... 

Warum willste nicht für uns was machen ???? 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15698

Haste Angst vor diesem Land ????


----------



## Markus (7 Oktober 2007)

@zotos
danke für die blumen  

@lls
naja frank (den siehste auf der messe) will nächstes jahr studieren gehen. dann muss ersatz her, derjenige auf den ich gerade hoffe bzw. der mir jetzt schon aushilft will nach schweden auswandern...

es soll bis ende des jahres noch einer her, es ist nur noch nicht klar wer es wird... dir hat es doch bei den treffen auch gefallen hier?
in ein paar wochen beziehen wir eine neue werkstatt, das "loch" in dem wir zur zeit sitzen ist einfach zu klein...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> @... dir hat es doch bei den treffen auch gefallen hier?
> ...


 

Gefallen schon ... ABER..... eine alte Eiche verplanzt man nicht mehr und ausserdem bin ich sturmfest und erdverwachsen ;o) ..........  und ausserdem hilfst du mir jetzt erstmal ..... vielleicht


----------

